# White Rhino x Early Pearl



## HYDRO333 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just picked up this strain i would like to know a little bit more about it. First off wat does it mean when the words are together like that. And if anybody grew this plant and would like to share some info about it....like yeild.......etc........AND THE MOST IMPORTANT FOR ME FLOWERING PERIOD.
TY
HYDRO.....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> First off wat does it mean when the words are together like that.



It means that this is a cross. They have crossed White Rhino with Early Pearl.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 20, 2007)

why did they make a name for it instead of put both together not important just wondering, any info on it.


----------

